# Yup I failed...



## Caligrown916 (Sep 9, 2008)

That test was morale crushing. Now I gotta wait two weeks for the retest :/ I got a pretty good memory so I remembered a decent amount of the questions.

For future reference for other students taking the test and for myself when I do my retake here are a couple tricky questions (well tricky to me) from the test that I remembered that I think should be discussed. 

Q:a pulseless 19 year old is removed from a swimming pool. While your partner does CPR you should?

A:dry the patients chest and apply AED
B:suction water from the patients airway
C:attach AED and defibrillate
D.Assess for cervical spine injury

Q: on scene with a teenage male displaying drunk violent behavior. Your already on scene and have removed all hazards. The patient is in the room with cops at the door. You should?

A:tell police this isnt a medical emeregency and have him sent away.
B:have police and your partner wait outside while you conduct a patient interview.
C:surprise patient from behind and subdue him with help from your partner.
D:attempt to gain trust and perform a complete patient assessment.

Q:After delivery of a newborn the infant is crying and has a heart rate of 160. He is moving his arms and legs and has a slight bluish coloring to his hands and feet. Your assessment should indicate?

A:respiratory compromise is occuring in the baby
B:the baby needs to be immediatly transported.
C:the baby is in need of high flow oxygen.
D:this is a healthy baby.

I got a lot more that I remember that I will post later. One question I have is do whenever the test gives the option to administer medication do you assume that you must call medical direction to do so or that you already have?


----------



## Blacke00 (Sep 9, 2008)

Careful, I think posting of NREMT questions and answers is against the site rules...

Think I read that somewhere...

Kevin


----------



## stephenrb81 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sorry to hear that you failed.  At least you have a general idea about the nature of the test.  Unfortunately remembering the questions themselves may not be much of a help.  You will probably see them again in some form or fashion but with the computer-adaptive test it may "take you down a different path" depending on what it gauges as your weakness when you retake it.

Good luck on the re-test


----------



## marineman (Sep 9, 2008)

Like was said there's a good chance you won't see any of those questions again. What you can do to study is look at the general ideas behind the questions that you struggled with and focus your study on them. Maybe R/r will know a general number of questions in the test bank but there's a lot of them.

Now you know how the test works, how they like to write the questions and a general idea of the information you're expected to know. Use that to guide your studies for the next time. Don't worry about doing it in 2 weeks, take as long as you need to truly feel comfortable with the material rather than trying to memorize the answers, that's not the point of the test. Good luck


----------



## Ridryder911 (Sep 9, 2008)

Couple of things. NREMT is a copyrighted test! I highly *suggest you read * not only the test question thoroughly but their rules and regulations as well. Prosecution to permanent ban could occur by discussing or posting. One must ensure the test is kept reserved and secret to maintain its credibility. 

Remember, that there are over 3,0000 test questions in the EMT test bank alone. You will never receive the same test question over again. It may appear similar, as one may be a "research" question but technically you can never receive the same question again. The test is attached to a specific number with weighted points attached. 

All of those test questions you posted answers are easily found in any EMT text as well as AHA BLS for Health Care Providers. 

As I posted in the "Changes for NREMT"; CPR, pediatrics, OB is the highest missed categories. 

I suggest to be able to answer all  the objectives located in the front of each chapter in your EMT text. 

R/r 911


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 9, 2008)

This thread is closed while the CL's discuss the issue of posting NREMT test questions.  We'll let you know our decision shortly.

Until we decide on this, there is to be no more posting of NREMT questions taken from the actual exam on this forum.


----------

